# Well I have my Flooring



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I am slowly getting things ready to start my loft, I picked up enough bar grating for the floor to build 2 6 X 12 foot lofts. I more than likely wont get started on it for another 3 to 4 weeks but hey I am getting ready at least


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice flooring bud! keep us update on your project.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the whole floor going to be grated? Or are you going to have solid sections as well? I personally would only have wire or grated sections where the perches are, but that's just me.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I am planning on doing the whole floor with the grating. if anyone is intrested the opening hole size of the grate is 3/8 X 1 5/8.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah, that's what I figured, since you got so much of it 
What kind of weather do you have? Here we have too much humidity and the winters get quite cold, so I don't think an open floor would be a good idea for our lofts. But somewhere more warm and dry shouldn't have a problem.

Also a bit of a suggestion, if you're not already planning to, you may want to put some kind of barrier of wire or at least latice board around the bottom of your loft, to keep any critters from going under the loft and messing with the birds. They may not be able to get through the grates on the floor, but they can disturb the birds while they sleep or any other time really.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

We are in Fort Worth TX, there are a number of fliers that use expanded metal in their lofts for the flooring and really like it(at least in this area).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah, well it's definitely more hot down there I'm sure 
I'm sure it'll be fine if there's others who do well with the same kind of flooring


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Well finally got started on it, I have been working the last month and a half seven days a week straight, I will post a pict or two tomorrow. At least the floor is done


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*flooring*

I really like that type of flooring but like Mary said Up here in Michigan with the winters as cold and windy as they are there would be no way to use it inside as a floor but it sure would be nice for the bottom of an avery. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Here are a few Pict's. I am not a Carpenter so it is going slow and i sure aint as young as I used to be either  Oh, one more thing its aroiund 6.5 x 16


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, it looks pretty darn good and sturdy for some old man who is not a carpenter.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

My flooring is all grating--I live in the Dallas area


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*51*



Jay3 said:


> Well, it looks pretty darn good and sturdy for some old man who is not a carpenter.


 Hey easy on the old man stuff, I don't consider 51 old yet. I have to say your right about the carpenter part though, it looks prety square and level to me. >kevin


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

nice, it looks grate!! Keep us posted with pics. Keystonepaul


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Hey easy on the old man stuff, I don't consider 51 old yet. I have to say your right about the carpenter part though, it looks prety square and level to me. >kevin


Hey, I don't think that's old either! LOL. I only said that, because he said that he wasn't a carpenter, and that he wasn't as young as he used to be. I think 51 is still young. And doing a great job.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok I got rained out but I did get the walls finished for the most part, still need to get it plum and put on the top plates, 325.00 invested so far 
I may not be that old but I feel older than what I am


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's looking pretty darn good. Keep us updated.


----------



## brandonf (Jul 26, 2009)

man that is going to be great! i wish i could have a loft that size!


----------



## StevenBryce (Oct 5, 2009)

*Floor Grating*

Where did you get the floor grating? I assume you can buy it somewhere, and if so, what are we looking at price wise? I am looking at getting back into the sport, and the first thing I need is a good loft. I want to build it all metal, or plastic, with no wood to ever rot. I'd like it to be a loft I can use for decades. Any ideas or thoughts, please let me know.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Steve, I found mine on Craigslist, you may want to try doing a search for bar grate bar grating expanded metal etc. I paid 1.00 a square foot for mine which was such a good deal I purchased a bunch of it and re-sold a lot of it on Craigslist for 3.00 a square foot, you may try some of the scrap metal places too?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks great so far. Can't wait to see it finished with birds flying around.

Ace


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking really good there! Can't wait to see the finished loft.


----------



## StevenBryce (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok cool, I will look into that. Major gonga deal for you there on selling the surplus at a profit!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

One idea, If you can raise it up one to two blocks so you can get a rake under the loft. Then you can rake up the poop a couple times a year and put around your flowers or garden. Helps keep the smell down but you can easily spread lime thru the grates.

Tony


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I did look at it when I did the blocks and I can get a rake under it fairly easy, but you are right about being able to have some type of access to be able to clean under it. I may have to jack it up to put one more in the future? Anyway here is the roof I designed. It has about a 30 inch overhang to attach the Avery, I have seen a few lofts from Europe and here in Florida done like this and liked the look so I am going to give it a go. I just have it up there to see how it looks, any constructive criticism welcomed or even non-conctructive  Maybe this weekend I can have the walls up and the roof at least framed if it ever stops raining here??


----------



## Napoleon's Loft (Aug 25, 2008)

Big T what do u mean that you could easily spread lime thru the grates. What do you mean by "lime", what does it do?


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent work man. Please keep loading a pictures. So I will follow the step when i am going to build mine. I like the Net Idea awesome !! keep it up!!!


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I've thought of using similar flooring and have a question on this: Do your walls rest on the grating or on your floor framing?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Napoleon's Loft said:


> Big T what do u mean that you could easily spread lime thru the grates. What do you mean by "lime", what does it do?


lime is calcium carbonate....if the materials being composted are themselves deficient in calcium then the organisms of decomposition may not develop fully.

Only agricultural lime or slightly better, dolomitic lime, are useful in compost piles. Quicklime or slaked lime are made from heated limestone and undergo a violent chemical reaction when mixed with water. They may be fine for making cement, but not for most agricultural purposes.


----------



## Napoleon's Loft (Aug 25, 2008)

It still didn't answer my question of what Big T had said : "..that you could easily spread lime thru the grates." What does this mean?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Napoleon's Loft said:


> It still didn't answer my question of what Big T had said : "..that you could easily spread lime thru the grates." What does this mean?


oh... sorry, well, you get a bag of lime, then take a cup or something and toss the lime on the grated floor, it will fall through to the poop below.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> oh... sorry, well, you get a bag of lime, then take a cup or something and toss the lime on the grated floor, it will fall through to the poop below.


Sorry for the late response, long day at work!!!! What Spirit Wings said. Use a little lime tossed thur the grated floor onto the poop to help cut down on the smell. Seen it used on pig farms in my much younger days so long ago.

Tony


----------



## Napoleon's Loft (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys!


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

nursebee said:


> I've thought of using similar flooring and have a question on this: Do your walls rest on the grating or on your floor framing?


The walls sit on the framing, if you look at one of the picts you can see that I have it recessed below the frame.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I did not get a lot done today but did get my siding(T 111) roof decking, 5 gallons of Kilz primer and 2X6 for the trusses. I do have one tip, you can go to your local Post Office and get a moving package that will have a 10% off Lowe's coupon in it that Home Depot will accept also(hey it saves on tax at least). I do have one more but use this one at your own risk, I got on Craigslist and found someone that had a Home Depot Gift Card that had $410.00 on it for $340.00, not bad. Anyway I met him at HD and used his card to pay for my items and gave him his money and was on my way. Please be very carefully if you get one of these, at least go the the store and verify the amount on it?? I got the guy to give it to me while I was in line and used up the whole card and paid for the rest out of my pocket, I saved $135.00 today. Hey I know I am a cheap #$%$^^$$%# but just a few things that may help someone else. If this is out of line please delete it please.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Finally got to work on the pigeon pen today, its been raining for the last week of so, seems like every day, I read on a shed construction site that building trusses is fun, heck give be a break lol, the hurricane braces work great if you are working solo. I think I am up around 750.00 so far.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Today was a pretty good day as for as getting some more done on the loft, I ran out of steam and had to come inside to enjoy my drink of choice.. I told the wofe I think most of the really hard work is done, she reminded me of the shingles lol


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent work


----------



## bob1957ja (Oct 9, 2009)

I assume that this allows the droppings to fall through the floor to the ground underneath. How do you clean under there ? When you feed the birds does seed fall down and germinate under the loft. You can't throw food on the floor for the birds , does this effect feeding young birds ? Thanks


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Roof is finished, the ridge vent should help circulate the air. Now I need to head to Home Depot to look at some windows, I think I am up to 1000.00


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks good. I can hardly wait to see it with windows.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is one in  I am a little slow, I was scared to cut the siding lol lol... I am going to put one on the other side, it should go a little faster


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just catching this thread. For someone who isn't a carpenter.......you're doing one heck of a job!! Looks really good!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Window looks good. Are you putting up an aviary? I know what you mean about cutting through the siding. If you make a mistake............................

You're doing a great job.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

The aviaries are going to be on each side something like this loft http://gulfcoasthomingclub.com/pages/lala.htm


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That'll be nice. Are you going to paint it?


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope to get it painted before the siding needs to be replaced hahhahaha. All of the inside siding is primed, maybe I can get the twins(15 girls) out there to do the exterior, money talks lol lol


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

If you think your losing your edge at that age, I can't wait till I'm 50.
I'm not even in my 20s and I can hardly cut a straight line. LOL

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL, thanks for all the posts about my old age or lack of hehehe, did not get too much done today, got the other window put in and the main thing is that I cleaned up all the mess that took a hour or so to do and watched the Cowboy game. Win or loose had the kids over, mainly for the food lol lol, its all good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! That's looking more and more like a loft now. You are indeed, doing a great job! And now.........................for the door. LOL.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking good, keep up the good work!


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Hakkamike said:


> LOL, thanks for all the posts about my old age or lack of hehehe, did not get too much done today, got the other window put in and the main thing is that I cleaned up all the mess that took a hour or so to do and watched the Cowboy game. Win or loose had the kids over, mainly for the food lol lol, its all good.



Great work!!!!!! Can you upload some inside pictures?

Thanks


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice job on the loft!!! I'm building basically the same thing just a little longer with a fiberglass roof and a solid floor. I would love the grated floor but I would need to enclose the bottom around the foundation so I did'nt have a major drop in night time temps during OB & YB racing.


----------

